# 2009 24 Hours of Le Mans Preview: Audi Perspective



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Say what you want about the global economy being in decline, the 24 Hours of Le Mans is stronger now than perhaps almost any year since Audi first raced here ten years ago with its R8R and R8C prototypes. When the field of sports cars roars down the front straight of the fabled circuit this Saturday at 3:00 pm, an expected 21 of those cars will be in the premier LMP1 prototype class – with three factory backed efforts from Audi, Aston Martin and Peugeot, and a large collection of privateers including privateer backup for each of the factory teams. Other classes such as GT1 may be in full decline, but there’s no denying that 2009 will be a banner year for prototypes.
* Full Story *


----------



## A G A (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 24 Hours of Le Mans Preview: Audi Perspective ([email protected])*

This is going to be a great race this year; it never lacks drama or excitement, and this year shouldn't dissapoint!
I have to say, I'm curious to see Aston Martin's performance...


----------

